# Refining Gold



## Anonymous (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi
We are just learning about gold refining and ran accross a refining system called "The Simplicity Gold & Platinum Refining System" does anyone have an opinion on this system? 

Here is the URL [http://www.shorinternational.com/refining.htm][/url]


----------



## Russmith007 (Apr 10, 2009)

AlWen,

There are a number of threads on here about the Shor system. Most of them agree that though the system may work, it is very overpriced, and you end up tied to them for their "proprietary" chemicals.

You'd be better off studying the information available on here, and leaving the Shor system to the other gullible folks!

A good place to start is to download a copy of Hoke's book (available for free on the forum.)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much, glad I asked.


----------



## EVO-AU (Apr 24, 2009)

Alwen: Each to their own, but there is more information on this forum than all of shors info and goods put together. I have been burned by them, no details, wouldn't do any good now anyway. Get Hokes' book and grab a cold one, sit back and research this forum. These people are great in helping one another. Read, sift and learn. Phill


----------



## Palladium (Apr 24, 2009)

Russmith007 said:


> AlWen,
> 
> There are a number of threads on here about the Shor system. Most of them agree that though the system may work, it is very overpriced, and you end up tied to them for their "proprietary" chemicals.
> 
> ...



Exactly what he said.    

Look in my sig line for all the information you could want. If i don't have it then visit Laser Steve's web site.

Look in the gold refining forum handbook #2 for all the links to discussions about shor's products and even how to build it yourself.

Welcome to the forum. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2009)

question: When I have dissolved the gold in aqua regia, from jewerly trash powder, how Can I precipitate the gold?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 9, 2009)

You must first eliminate or tie up any free nitric acid. The solution should be filtered so it is free of any solids. You can precipitate with ferrous sulfate (copperas, often found in a garden supply store---it's a source of iron for plants). An ounce of the crystals, dissolved in a little water with a few drops of HCl, will precipitate an ounce of gold. A small excess is desirable. 

There are other ways to precipitate. You should be familiar with at least one of them, or you shouldn't be attempting to refine. 

Do you have Hoke's book? If not, why not? If you are running blindly, with no testing capabilities, or knowledge of how to recover gold, you're making a big mistake that can prove costly. 

Harold

edit: corrected typo


----------



## wondercorn (Jul 13, 2009)

Can anyone please give me thread to Hoke book? sorry for being a noob.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 13, 2009)

Just above your post, about three posts.

In the bottom of palladiums post.


----------



## wondercorn (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah... i see it. Thank you and sorry for being a noob. :lol:


----------

